
Can You Drink Too Much Water? - prostoalex
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/06/19/ask-well-can-you-drink-too-much-water/?smid=fb%C2%ADnytimes&smtyp=cur
======
erikb
My problem with food and water is that at least for me the body signals aren't
always clear and easy to interpret. For instance, there are people who say
that sometimes feeling hungry doesn't say you should eat something, but that
you are actually thirsty. And I personally also experience the feeling of
thirst if I haven't cleaned my teeth yet in the morning, while afterwards it's
completely okay.

I don't know, though, if people who say "listen to your body" have better
ability to distinguish the different signals, or if they just don't know what
else to say. For me it sounds like the latter, but this judgement might be
unfair.

~~~
markyc
"I personally also experience the feeling of thirst if I haven't cleaned my
teeth yet in the morning, while afterwards it's completely okay."

you should still drink water when you wake up, the body is likely a bit
dehydrated from the ~ 8 hrs of sleep

